

Asynchronous I/O in Windows for Unix Programmers (2011) - bjourne
http://tinyclouds.org/iocp-links.html

======
andrewl-hn
Interesting that while Node and other Libuv-based projects use IOCP, Nginx
keeps using select(1) calls on Windows:
[http://nginx.org/en/docs/windows.html](http://nginx.org/en/docs/windows.html)

~~~
FooBarWidget
That's because Nginx was never really designed for Windows in the first place.

------
nwatson
[http://www.cs.wustl.edu/~schmidt/ACE-
overview.html](http://www.cs.wustl.edu/~schmidt/ACE-overview.html)

I'd like the author also to evaluate ACE at the URL above. When we needed
similar functionality in a project starting in 2004 this is what we used. Very
old school C++ and others were disturbed by the liberal use of "delete this;"
but it did the trick for cross platform I/O.

~~~
sillysaurus3
_" delete this;"_

That brings back some fond memories. Well, memories.

Thanks for asking about ACE. I'm curious to know as well.

------
k_os
the boost asio dismissal doesn't seem warranted, not everyone cares about how
large a library is as long as it gets the job done.

~~~
recentdarkness
especially since asio is not the only useful library of boost and people
comfortable with boost are also finding other handy libraries at hand.
additionally asio takes care of much more than what author is focusing on.
Therefore is the dismissal because of the size for sure not warranted.

